# Problem with Square-1 optimiser (from Jaap's puzzle page)



## LucasSousa (Dec 30, 2014)

I did a search on the internet for some resolver square. I managed to find on the site http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1.htm#progs having this application available:

-Square-1 optimiser, Version 1, for DOS / Windows.

I read the read me file inside the download that says to start the file "sq1optim" from the command prompt (cmd):

"Once You Understand the notation, the program is fairly simple to use. Run
the program from the DOS command line (on windows choose Accessories
and Command Prompt) as follows:
*** sq1optim <position> ".

I do this and does not work. I try to run the file "sq1optim" directly but only appear random events of scrambles resolutions.

It is a problem with my system or currently this application is no longer functional? (Windows 7).

Currently there are other similar programs?

If by chance there is not error me how I should proceed to use this program?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2014)

What are you specifying as the position? You have to enter something like "sq1optim B1C2A3D45E6F7G8H" to get a solution. 

There are more instructions in the sq1optim.txt file.


----------

